# Dish & Weather Channel Reach Agreement including new services



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

News release from Dish:

*DISH Network and The Weather Channel Reach Agreement

Includes development of new full-time weather forecasting services*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo. and ATLANTA, May 24, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network L.L.C. and The Weather Channel today announced that they have reached a multi-year agreement for continued distribution of The Weather Channel on DISH Network's programming platform.

The deal provides for collaboration between both companies in developing state-of-the-art, full-time weather forecasting services designed specifically for satellite customers, including localized weather programming on DISH Network Ch. 213 (in addition to The Weather Channel's main feed on Ch. 214), interactive TV applications, as well as new Internet and mobile services. Deployment of the new services will begin this summer.

"Through this new partnership with The Weather Channel, DISH Network is giving our subscribers exactly what they've asked for and more. Not only are we developing a unique satellite service that provides localized weather 24/7, but also we'll soon deliver personalized weather reports via the Android mobile platform and the web," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "This agreement recognizes the importance of cross-platform video delivery, ensuring that our subscribers will have the most detailed local weather information available at their fingertips anytime, anywhere."

"DISH Network and their customers are extremely important to us, and maintaining and expanding our partnership is a high priority for our company," said Mike Kelly, CEO and President of The Weather Channel. "DISH Network will now be carrying two of our channels - The Weather Channel and a customized 24-hour, all-local weather information network - to provide even better service to their customers. We also look forward to working with DISH Network on other cross-platform and interactive initiatives, taking advantage of our leadership position in mobile and the Internet."

Additional terms of the deal were not disclosed.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Good! I like what dish is doing!


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Turn into channel 213 and tell me what you see.....:lol::lol::lol::hurah::hurah:


----------



## justindish (May 24, 2010)

I was demoing the new Weather Cast channel to a customer and the channel went off the air! i figured Dish mustve come to an agreement with TWC. Kinda sucks, because I too was a weather channel freak, until they turned into the MTV of weather..... I did like the interaction etc, and the fact that it was 24/7. What happens to the nice people working on the Weather Cast channel now???


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

justindish said:


> I was demoing the new Weather Cast channel to a customer and the channel went off the air! i figured Dish mustve come to an agreement with TWC. Kinda sucks, because I too was a weather channel freak, until they turned into the MTV of weather..... I did like the interaction etc, and the fact that it was 24/7. *What happens to the nice people working on the Weather Cast channel now???*


First they will not know that they are off the air until 3 hours later. Then probably they will be put back on the phones on Dish Network's tech support line.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kcolg30 said:


> Turn into channel 213 and tell me what you see.....:lol::lol::lol::hurah::hurah:


It's gone. Channel 213 is a big blue screen with a message.

The WeatherCast is no longer available.

Coming soon...

Your local weather information fro Dish Network
and The Weather Channel.

The most accurate information all of the time for your
city and region.​
It looks like something good might come out of this. We'll see what TWC can do.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

So this from the PR announcing WeatherCast, _"Our customers always tell us that the only thing they want in a weather channel is weather reporting," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming. "We believe The Weather Cast is the best available weather service in America." _ was just some BS. It wasn't Dish wanting to provide the best available weather service in America but to get something from TWC during the contract renegotiation.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

justindish said:


> What happens to the nice people working on the Weather Cast channel now???


They keep their jobs at WeatherNation providing 100% meteorologist forecasts for local stations across the nation.

I suppose TWC couldn't take the pressure of having a competing channel. I'd bet that the minute the channel became available having it removed was TWC's primary negotiation demand. I don't consider the channel a bluff for negotiations but it would have been nice to keep around until the new special TWC content is available.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Supposedly only the top 20 markets will get the enhanced content...the rest of us just get to pay even more for the TWC Movie Network


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I guess I am just lucky to live in the Tucson, Az. area. We do have a local weather channel. Channel 13-2 is CBS's local weather service. No waiting for local on the 8's that never comes on for my area.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

justindish said:


> I was demoing the new Weather Cast channel to a customer and the channel went off the air! i figured Dish mustve come to an agreement with TWC. Kinda sucks, because I too was a weather channel freak, until they turned into the MTV of weather..... I did like the interaction etc, and the fact that it was 24/7. What happens to the nice people working on the Weather Cast channel now???


They took The Weather Cast off? The HD on that channel was awesome!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's just crazy to me to launch a channel for a couple of days and then pull the plug.

I'm ok with making a deal with TWC and hopefully more enhanced weather local info in the future... but don't like yanking Weather cast like that after making such a big deal about it when it launched.


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just dont understand cause my mom who dont have cable but has OTA and I know people that has cable that get NBC Weather Plus which is local and national weather 24/7, I dont see why dish cant offer like NBC Weather Plus in areas that receiver it OTA or on cable.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> I just dont understand cause my mom who dont have cable but has OTA and I know people that has cable that get NBC Weather Plus which is local and national weather 24/7, I dont see why dish cant offer like NBC Weather Plus in areas that receiver it OTA or on cable.


NBC Weather Plus no longer exists... for all intents and purposes.

NBC Universal purchased The Weather Channel in 2008 and then pulled the plug on NBC Weather Plus (for unrelated reasons)... though I think some stations still use certain aspects of the channel, it's technically dunzo.

~Alan


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> NBC Weather Plus no longer exists... for all intents and purposes.
> 
> NBC Universal purchased The Weather Channel in 2008 and then pulled the plug on NBC Weather Plus (for unrelated reasons)... though I think some stations still use certain aspects of the channel, it's technically dunzo.
> 
> ~Alan


Thanks I did not know that at all, I thought it still excisted thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> Thanks I did not know that at all, I thought it still excisted thanks for clearing that up.


There are still MANY local weather channels out there... affiliated with local stations. Some markets have multiple ones, and some markets (like mine) with none.

~Alan


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

Alan Gordon said:


> There are still MANY local weather channels out there... affiliated with local stations. Some markets have multiple ones, and some markets (like mine) with none.
> 
> ~Alan


Yeah I was reading about NBC Weater Plus just now and it said some locals markets still use it as a local tool so I guess that what my mom and friends has that I saw, I didnt know I havent had cable since 2007 and the last time I had cable NBC Weather Plus was still in tact.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

That was quick! Looked at EPG a couple minutes ago and saw the announcement. 

Amazing how putting a gun to someone's head will get them to negotiate. Feel a little sorry for the Weather Cast guys, who got used like a cheap "you know what", but I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's just crazy to me to launch a channel for a couple of days and then pull the plug.
> 
> I'm ok with making a deal with TWC and hopefully more enhanced weather local info in the future... but don't like yanking Weather cast like that after making such a big deal about it when it launched.


I agree 100%. Dumb, nuts! I can't believe them!


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am gussing the new channel will be called The Weather Channel 2 cause just turned it on and it said TWC2 press infor for an important announcement.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

WeatherCast was good; it provided continuous weather without all the commercials The Weather Channel has done for years. So, NBC Universal wins out again and the subscribers do not get a useful service.

I get my weather from the internet already. I just go the some of television web sites in Denver and the NOAA web site. Using DISH's interactive Weather Service is slow, inconvenient and does not even cover northern Colorado. Again, I get more from the NOAA and Denver TV web sites.

So, for the next few months 213 will just have a blue slate touting a service; that may never come or falls short of expectation. Meanwhile, DISH customers had a great service, only for the purpose of corporate upsmanship. It was removed in the name of the corporate oligarchs at NBC Universal. Talk about lack of ethics here.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what comes of all this as a D* customer I'd love a real weather channel again. As others have mentioned the old days of TWC were great, as stories were going on in weather they covered them. Now, it's just not the same channel, heck on the West Coast we get a repeat of their morning show...we can't even get a real weather report. I know Accuweather also does local channels in some markets and provides forecasts for channels. In the SF DMA Accuweather provides weather for the local ABC affilate (O/O) and the local NBC (O/O) still runs a "Weather Plus" channel but they don't have local updates on it anymore it's just a loop of temps and the forecast with no voiceover (pretty boring channel). I sure hope D* gets with TWC as well to get a real weather channel up and running and let TWC show movies all day long but have one channel with real weather reports.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> I am gussing the new channel will be called The Weather Channel 2 cause just turned it on and it said TWC2 press infor for an important announcement.


The same slate as reported earlier in this thread appears ... but yes, the channel name has changed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sum_random_dork said:


> It will be interesting to see what comes of all this as a D* customer I'd love a real weather channel again. As others have mentioned the old days of TWC were great, as stories were going on in weather they covered them. Now, it's just not the same channel, heck on the West Coast we get a repeat of their morning show...we can't even get a real weather report. I know Accuweather also does local channels in some markets and provides forecasts for channels. In the SF DMA Accuweather provides weather for the local ABC affilate (O/O) and the local NBC (O/O) still runs a "Weather Plus" channel but they don't have local updates on it anymore it's just a loop of temps and the forecast with no voiceover (pretty boring channel). I sure hope D* gets with TWC as well to get a real weather channel up and running and let TWC show movies all day long but have one channel with real weather reports.


D* is DirecTV.

E* is Echostar/Dishnetwork.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> D* is DirecTV.
> 
> E* is Echostar/Dishnetwork.


Correct. He's one of "them". 

The desire for a 24/7 weather channel goes beyond provider choice.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> Correct. He's one of "them".
> 
> The desire for a 24/7 weather channel goes beyond provider choice.


Some of us already have a 24/7 weather channel... it's called The Weather Channel.

However, some of us are nonetheless interested in how it plays out.

~Alan


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I hate to admit it but I never even looked at the Weather Cast channel. Was it any good? This came about pretty quickly.

They have weather digital sub-channels of the big 3 affiliates here, so I can go there if I really need weather. My wife occasionally will watch TWC though when there is some tornado show on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> Some of us already have a 24/7 weather channel... it's called The Weather Channel.


Really? The Weather Channel that is on DISH has a lot of non-weather content ... and while shows like "When Weather Changed History", "Storm Stories" and other documentary productions can be useful to deeper understand the weather - we're not getting weather _coverage_ during those programs - just current conditions.

And this Friday we can watch Gorillas in the Mist instead of weather.

The only 24/7 televised weather feed I get is via local OTA television. TWC isn't 24/7 weather.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Based on other NBCU channels, we should be seeing outdoor wrestling on TWC soon.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> Really? The Weather Channel that is on DISH has a lot of non-weather content ... and while shows like "When Weather Changed History", "Storm Stories" and other documentary productions can be useful to deeper understand the weather - we're not getting weather _coverage_ during those programs - just current conditions.


Can't speak about The Weather Channel on Dish... but The Weather Channel I receive on DirecTV is 24x7 Weather. 



James Long said:


> And this Friday we can watch Gorillas in the Mist instead of weather.


I never saw that movie... but unless something happens in the film that I'm not aware of, that's a rather liberal choice of a weather related film.



James Long said:


> The only 24/7 televised weather feed I get is via local OTA television. TWC isn't 24/7 weather.


It is on my TV... though "Gorillas In The Mist" may indeed be pushing it...

BTW, I can't speak for every channel, but I know some of my neighboring DMAs occasional run e/i programming during the daytime on some of their weather channels, so some are out of luck there...

~Alan


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Alan Gordon said:


> Can't speak about The Weather Channel on Dish... but The Weather Channel I receive on DirecTV is 24x7 Weather.
> 
> It is on my TV... though "Gorillas In The Mist" may indeed be pushing it...


You _MIGHT_ want to check your program guide for Friday Night ...

DISH and DirecTV air the same "The Weather Channel".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

TWC stuff is nice to have. Fortunately, NOAA has a pretty good web-based system out of Eureka, CA for us here and I have windows to look outside. So I pretty much know what's coming and what's happening in real time.


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> D* is DirecTV.
> 
> E* is Echostar/Dishnetwork.


I understand the the two.......I was just saying being a D* customer I can only hope they'd hop on board with the same idea of a 2nd weather channel that actually shows weather.....


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> You _MIGHT_ want to check your program guide for Friday Night ...
> 
> DISH and DirecTV air the same "The Weather Channel".


Sorry... I meant to put a smiley to insinuate I was joking about the differences between the two services. It was my attempt at a joke...

As for checking my guide, I already stated that I felt "Gorillas In The Mist" might be pushing it... the same might even be said about "Riding Giants" that airs next Friday night.

~Alan


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

This pisses me off!

I really liked the new Weather Cast channel. I liked seeing some of the previous meteorologists from our local stations. This includes the popular Paul Douglas, who left WCCO to take care of a sick parent.

The fact that it is locally produced just enhanced it for me.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

bnborg said:


> This pisses me off!
> 
> I really liked the new Weather Cast channel. I liked seeing some of the previous meteorologists from our local stations. This includes the popular Paul Douglas, who left WCCO to take care of a sick parent.
> 
> The fact that it is locally produced just enhanced it for me.


Withholding judgement until after the relaunch of on 213.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> Withholding judgement until after the relaunch of on 213.


Hopefully the SOON relaunch of 213 ... DISH changed the slate to something prettier than the white on blue text. The quicker they get real content on 213 the better - even if they have to start out with a 24/7 weather loop aired nationally that is broken down into something regional later.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I wouldn't necessarily need something DMA specific for all 200+ DMAs - but something regional as well as some national overview would be nice.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I personally don't mind "Storm Stories" and "When Weather Changed History" on The Weather Channel, but I have to agree with other people and say that showing movies on Friday is pushing it just a bit. 

It's just like other channels, such as SyFy showing wrestling and Cartoon Network showing live action programming. Before you know it, QVC will revamp their "QVC Morning Show" with news and weather.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

I would still like to see a competing Weather network. Driving both to be great.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We have pretty good local weather coverage here in my DMA... so honestly I never needed to turn to the Weather Channel much since I don't travel and thus don't need to know immediate weather conditions everywhere.

Sometimes during hurricane season it is worth a look to see if something is coming your way from somewhere far off... but otherwise, I'm pretty happy with the local weather coverage I get.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope the new TWC interactive local radar is more "local" than in the past. The "local" for the Cleveland area is the radar of 7 states in one shot, microsized. My old cable system had a 3 or 4 county radar moving loop which was one of the only good things about cable.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

My problem with the TWC interactive radar is that the label for Philidelphia covers all of northern Maryland down to DC. At least TWCast interactive app dropped the useless labels. If you can't find Philidelphia on a map, then you probably won't understand the radar.

I wonder if TWC will show Purple Rain next


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jsk said:


> I wonder if TWC will show Purple Rain next


The Weather Underground (2002)


----------



## DF Wavelength (Apr 29, 2009)

When we were still installing C-Band receivers in SMATV systems for hotels, The Weather Channel had this separate device called a WeatherStar (I think that is what it was called).
It basically picked up on a data stream from the same C-Band satellite, and then it would take over the bottom of the screen for TWC and show local weather, 24/7. This was a very useful tool for hotel guests.
When we started upgrading our headends to Dish Network, that service went away with the c-band stuff.
I always wondered when TWC would set something up with Dish Network to provide more local data.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

DF Wavelength said:


> When we were still installing C-Band receivers in SMATV systems for hotels, The Weather Channel had this separate device called a WeatherStar (I think that is what it was called).
> It basically picked up on a data stream from the same C-Band satellite, and then it would take over the bottom of the screen for TWC and show local weather, 24/7.


As an old C-Band user myself, I remember when the Weather Channel would deliver "local weather" using the Video Cypher graphics. Basically they gave us a rolling list of cities with weather conditions, nothing specific to a zip code.


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

kcolg30 said:


> Then probably they will be put back on the phones on Dish Network's tech support line.


LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

nmetro said:


> So, NBC Universal wins out again and the subscribers do not get a useful service.


If you don't like NBC Universal now, just wait until Comcast buys it (The application is moving ahead smoothly). I can't believe how little opposition there is to the deal. Get ready to say goodbye to NBC O&O's, NBC network, CNBC, TWC, USA, etc. on Dish & Direct. I can't see any reason why Comcast can't cut them all off.

Also, expect Comcast to take the FCC's offer to sell some of their new O&O TV spectrum for wireless broadband. Does this bother anyone else?


----------



## mbgm (May 27, 2010)

I welcome this new weather channel if it lives up to what they are saying.
If this joint venture between The Dish Network and The Weather Channel can provide a new interactive channel that will give local weather information then this is absolutely great news!
I live in Hawaii and when ever I tuned to The Weather Channel all the information was basically for the mainland 48 continental states and very little weather information was about Hawaii or Alaska. But now at last and finally it will be fantastic to have a 24/7 channel dedicated to weather service information for my local area of the country on my TV.
This is excellent news and long over-due especially for the US residence of Hawaii viewers.
Well done and Thank you.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

mbgm,

Let me welcome you to dbstalk. Glad to see you here. There are a lot of members with some a very vast knowledge of DirectV and Dish on board. Please enjoy yourself on here. Once again welcome aboard.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

well, I too sadly never saw the weather cast channel during its brief stay on dish. And the weather channel is even more inferior than it was since (at least on my receiver) the interactive option to go direct to my local conditions/forecast is gone. I can go to channel 100 and get them, but that's a hassel.

I fully agree with those who want a weather channel that IS WEATHER 24/7. TWC is now mostly an entertainment channel w/ movies, ... just like many other channels which do it better. TWC should rename itself OWC, the Occasional Weather Channel. Sure weather (or news) can be boring when not much is changing. But if its 4 am and you really want to know what the conditions are or the forecast - well what is the point of having several hundred channels available to you?


----------



## eckertman (May 20, 2005)

James Long said:


> Hopefully the SOON relaunch of 213 ... DISH changed the slate to something prettier than the white on blue text. The quicker they get real content on 213 the better - even if they have to start out with a 24/7 weather loop aired nationally that is broken down into something regional later.


They took 213 away from us completely. Does this mean the channel will not happen?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

eckertman said:


> They took 213 away from us completely. Does this mean the channel will not happen?


No ... it just isn't summer yet.



> News release from Dish:
> 
> The deal provides for collaboration between both companies in developing state-of-the-art, full-time weather forecasting services designed specifically for satellite customers, including localized weather programming on DISH Network Ch. 213 (in addition to The Weather Channel's main feed on Ch. 214), interactive TV applications, as well as new Internet and mobile services. *Deployment of the new services will begin this summer.*


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> No ... it just isn't summer yet.


It *IS* meteorological summer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bnborg said:


> It *IS* meteorological summer.


For the rest of us it won't be summer until June 21st ... It is still spring.

Summer won't be over until Fall ... September 21st?
(And the end of meteorological summer a few weeks earlier, for the meteorologists out there.)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

bnborg said:


> It *IS* meteorological summer.


You couldn't tell it by our weather this year. Another rainy day.


----------



## tvwatcher365 (May 24, 2005)

Well at least The Weather Channel dropped the "Flick and a Forecast" abomination on Friday nights. They now air either Weather Center or taped programming like "Storm Stories" or "Tornado Road". Movies on a weather channel never made sense to begin with. Now if they could only get rid of the guy that occupies the 6 and 10am blocks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

phrelin said:


> You couldn't tell it by our weather this year. Another rainy day.


Then come down here it's frickin 95 degrees!.:grin::flaiming!pepsi!:eek2:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Then come down here it's frickin 95 degrees!.:grin::flaiming!pepsi!:eek2:


Ah well, as much as I'm complaining, over 85° is outside my comfort zone.

Today it's already 70° and getting warmer.

But they still left a 20% chance of rain in the forecast overnight.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

We only got up to 106 today. Have had a cool spring.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

No - come out to here where we get "air you can wear" - 80-95 degrees, dew point of 70....


----------



## GaryReno (Sep 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> No ... it just isn't summer yet.


Is it summer now?


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

GaryReno said:


> Is it summer now?


Global warming is here, 2010, the hottest year ever recorded world wide. It was 93 in Cleveland 2 days ago, with a normal high of 76.
When is the new Weather Channel going to air on Dish in place of the old Weathercast?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Down here in Raleigh we're chasing the record for most 90+ degree days - we're only 7 days short, and we have September to go .... after friday, it should be down to 2 short.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Does anyone have the answer to the question...if Directv can do it why can't DISH. The "local on the 8s" via zip code that Dtv has not perfect but a huge steip in the right direction...with "severe" weather warnings, etc. Is it a cost factor that DISH isn't willing to spend? Anyone!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

levibluewa said:


> Does anyone have the answer to the question...if Directv can do it why can't DISH. The "local on the 8s" via zip code that Dtv has not perfect but a huge steip in the right direction...with "severe" weather warnings, etc. Is it a cost factor that DISH isn't willing to spend? Anyone!


Personally I liked Weather cast better.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

levibluewa said:


> Does anyone have the answer to the question...if Directv can do it why can't DISH. The "local on the 8s" via zip code that Dtv has not perfect but a huge steip in the right direction...with "severe" weather warnings, etc. Is it a cost factor that DISH isn't willing to spend? Anyone!


I don't understand why it happened so quickly with Weathercast, and just doesn't seem to be able to happen with TWC.

I would prefer to have the Weathercast back.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, Dish, dump the Weather soap channel and give us the Weathercast.


----------



## nevadatraveler (Oct 26, 2010)

I have e-mailed Dish Network on regarding Dish Network's press release on 3 separate occasions in the last month, one to customer support, one to [email protected] and one to [email protected].
The only reply I received was from the one to customer support and they had no idea of what I was talking about. 
I now get the feeling this was all a smoke screen by Dish Network to get the Weather Channel to agree to Dish Network's pricing offer. So much for Dish Network's promise to their subscribers.

DISH Network and The Weather Channel Reach Agreement
Includes development of new full-time weather forecasting services

ENGLEWOOD, Colo. and ATLANTA, May 24, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network L.L.C. and The Weather Channel today announced that they have reached a multi-year agreement for continued distribution of The Weather Channel on DISH Network's programming platform.

The deal provides for collaboration between both companies in developing state-of-the-art, full-time weather forecasting services designed specifically for satellite customers, including localized weather programming on DISH Network Ch. 213 (in addition to The Weather Channel's main feed on Ch. 214), interactive TV applications, as well as new Internet and mobile services. Deployment of the new services will begin this summer.

"Through this new partnership with The Weather Channel, DISH Network is giving our subscribers exactly what they've asked for and more. Not only are we developing a unique satellite service that provides localized weather 24/7, but also we'll soon deliver personalized weather reports via the Android mobile platform and the web," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "This agreement recognizes the importance of cross-platform video delivery, ensuring that our subscribers will have the most detailed local weather information available at their fingertips anytime, anywhere."

"DISH Network and their customers are extremely important to us, and maintaining and expanding our partnership is a high priority for our company," said Mike Kelly, CEO and President of The Weather Channel. "DISH Network will now be carrying two of our channels - The Weather Channel and a customized 24-hour, all-local weather information network - to provide even better service to their customers. We also look forward to working with DISH Network on other cross-platform and interactive initiatives, taking advantage of our leadership position in mobile and the Internet."

(dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=472720)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nevadatraveler said:


> I have e-mailed Dish Network on regarding Dish Network's press release on 3 separate occasions in the last month, one to customer support, one to [email protected] and one to [email protected].
> The only reply I received was from the one to customer support and they had no idea of what I was talking about.
> I now get the feeling this was all a smoke screen by Dish Network to get the Weather Channel to agree to Dish Network's pricing offer. So much for Dish Network's promise to their subscribers.
> 
> ...


I liked the other weather channel they had. There's room for two.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I liked the other weather channel they had. There's room for two.


Not per The Weather Channel (the one owned by NBC etc. now) (Dish channel 214)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd like to see DISH keep this commitment. It doesn't even have to be in HD to satisfy me ... having an instant regional channel would be helpful (especially when TWC goes into stories mode and stops doing full screen weather coverage).

The technology is there ... the capacity for SD channels might be a little tight if too many regions are created but DISH could start with 6 or 12 regional channels and expand on that as needed.

It is a commitment that DISH should keep.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

James Long said:


> I'd like to see DISH keep this commitment. It doesn't even have to be in HD to satisfy me ... having an instant regional channel would be helpful *(especially when TWC goes into stories mode* and stops doing full screen weather coverage).
> 
> The technology is there ... the capacity for SD channels might be a little tight if too many regions are created but DISH could start with 6 or 12 regional channels and expand on that as needed.
> 
> It is a commitment that DISH should keep.


I agree 1000%!!


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> I'd like to see DISH keep this commitment. It doesn't even have to be in HD to satisfy me ... having an instant regional channel would be helpful (especially when TWC goes into stories mode and stops doing full screen weather coverage).
> 
> The technology is there ... the capacity for SD channels might be a little tight if too many regions are created but DISH could start with 6 or 12 regional channels and expand on that as needed.
> 
> It is a commitment that DISH should keep.


I think so too! But, I slowly losing hope of it happening.


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

and just to make matters worse........now they want to do less weather

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/live-feed/nbcs-weather-channel-revamp-forecasts-32414

It's sad


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rob77 said:


> and just to make matters worse........now they want to do less weather
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/live-feed/nbcs-weather-channel-revamp-forecasts-32414
> 
> It's sad


Perhaps DISH should consider this a breach of contract and drop them for The Weather Cast. They got back on DISH by promising to do live weather (they dropped the Friday movie) an the regional feeds. Looks like a breach to me.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> Perhaps DISH should consider this a breach of contract and drop them for The Weather Cast. They got back on DISH by promising to do live weather (they dropped the Friday movie) an the regional feeds. Looks like a breach to me.


I agree whole heartedly! :hurah:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

TWC just needs to fold and go away.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I want the Weathercast channel back. Weather based reality programming??? WTF? As if the weatherchannel didn't suck enough. I must say I am kind of amazed at the direction they want to go.


----------



## chum76 (Jun 4, 2010)

Its only going to get worse....

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/live-feed/nbcs-weather-channel-revamp-forecasts-32414

_NBC Uni posted a video interview with Peacock Productions executive Sharon Scott about the company's intentions for the network, which include reducing the amount of live weather coverage. Scott points out we have iPads now, so this whole covering weather on TV is just getting silly (try telling that to NBC's local news stations). _ :nono2:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, its irrelevant to me, I could not watch The Weather Channel less.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

chum76 said:


> Its only going to get worse....
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/live-feed/nbcs-weather-channel-revamp-forecasts-32414


That's what we read three hours ago in this very thread. 



Rob77 said:


> and just to make matters worse........now they want to do less weather
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/live-feed/nbcs-weather-channel-revamp-forecasts-32414
> 
> It's sad


----------



## Brent72 (Oct 21, 2010)

What a joke. The Weather Channel is now just like Music Television. Neither are relevant anymore.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

I use to be considered a "super viewer" by The Weather Channel. Not for the last 3 years or so. I remember shortly after it started there were no commercials...just on-air reporting and cut-aways to "your local forecast." Now, I think it is pretty much worthless. I do get Weatherscan via basic Comcast...and that it where I turn to see what's happening weatherwise. The 1 day alternative that DISH threatened The Weather Channel with was no solution...much of it was recorded. Maybe NBCs new-improved Weather Channel will feature Donald Trump!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_Scott points out we have iPads now, _

Apparently she doesn't realize the extremely small percentage of people who have or even want those.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> _Scott points out we have iPads now, _
> 
> Apparently she doesn't realize the extremely small percentage of people who have or even want those.


Correct. I do not have nor do I want one. She needs a good can of WAKE UP and smell reality.


----------



## chum76 (Jun 4, 2010)

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/capitalweathergang/2010/10/twc_says_it_is_battling_percep.html

They are changing their tune.....


----------

